# my girls are sooooo spoiled



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

and I wouldn't have it any other way:wub:
We had bought a double stroller and LOVED it,:wub: but Maddie didn't it scared her, so we sold it on Craigs list and bought the girls a stroller like Ava's.
It's perfect, Maddie loves riding close to me and Matilda loves being able to stand up and look out.
If your looking for a stroller that you can take more then one, this is the one.:chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula:

That is the cutest picture ever--love the stroller and the purple!!! You're making want to get a sister for Tyler:wub:

Hugs and kisses to you and the girls:wub:

xo
Kim and Tyler


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love that stroller, especially with such darling passengers !!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love this picture Paula, and I love your girls.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww how cute Paula! Your girls are adorable! I have to admit, I have been tempted by that stroller as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Awww how cute Paula! Your girls are adorable! I have to admit, I have been tempted by that stroller as well.



it seriously is a awesome stroller. The bottom part could easily hold two fluffs, Maddie seems more secure in it. Matilda loves it she can lay down and look out the screened area or stand, their are tethers on both sections. I can also close up the bottom section if need be. I especially wanted it because I can just take one fluff and it wouldn't look weird

I bought ours through Petedge it was the cheapest and had free shipping


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Cool stroller & your kids are so cute in it :wub:! I've never seen that particular stroller, I like the color & that it's double decker. We have 2 Petgear strollers for our boy Baby he is spoiled too, he is so sweet and innocent :innocent: that it's easy to want to spoil him! We have the 'Happy Trails -no zip' & the 'NV -no zip'


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Cool stroller & your kids are so cute in it :wub:! I've never seen that particular stroller, I like the color & that it's double decker. We have 2 Petgear strollers for our boy Baby he is spoiled too, he is so sweet and innocent :innocent: that it's easy to want to spoil him! We have the 'Happy Trails -no zip' & the 'NV -no zip'


 
Sandy, he's just precious and beautiful, what would we do without them:wub:
love your stroller


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww they look very content in the stroller Paula.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just knew you'd love it!!!!! :tender:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, they look absolutely perfect in that stroller! LOVE your girls!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

If I get one Paula, that would be the one.. considering it, but the girls so love to walk, sometimes if it is wet and they could do with an outing it would be pretty useful though.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Cute stroller and absolutely adorable baby girls!!!:wub::wub:
(you can be a baby or puppy at any age in my book)


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This picture is so cute. I bet when you're out walking you gets lots of people stopping to comment on the girls.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> This picture is so cute. I bet when you're out walking you gets lots of people stopping to comment on the girls.


 Kathy you are so right, today we had to go purchase a new dryer, girls in tole
The salesman ask if he could take a picture of the girls in their stroller for his girlfriend, he got a big kick out of Matilda posing :HistericalSmiley:
Later we were at Petco and had many people stopping to see the girls
I really love this stroller, best one we have ever had


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh how cute!! The girls look so happy & pretty in their new stroller! Very nice color too, I love it! Makes me want a sister or brother for Maggie, so I can get one! lol
I don't even have a stroller for Maggie, she loves walking and actually walks on a leash very well. So Mommie says "no stroller" for now! 

I have a bed fetish! lol


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Love it!!!!!
I would love to see those two somewhere......I would go into my attack mode(hugs and kisses).....I could not help myself...Lol


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Paula --- your Magnificent M girls look so stunning in this stroller! I love the lavender color ~~ Lavender is such a complementary color to our babies!! I especially love the Penthouse Level!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwww that is too cute!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cutie Pie's on a nice stroll, they are indeed a real eyecatcher! :w00t:

Paula, this stroller is simply great for your babies! A friend of mine has it for her three maltese and she also loves it as it has enough space for each of them. 

Enjoy the strolling time with your lovely girls! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Awwww they are so cute and look so happy!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Ridiculously adorable


----------

